
Uplink OS - etiam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZy_sBW7jz0
======
etiam
Possibly the post should point directly to [http://www.moddb.com/mods/uplink-
os](http://www.moddb.com/mods/uplink-os)

but it's linked from the video description in a way that's reasonably easy to
find and I do think including the original developers' comments is of
interest.

